# Am I hacked?



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I doubt it is a hack, Nik. More likely something to do with an OS update or browser toolbar issues. This seems to be a fairly common issue for quite a while. You could download MalwareBytes free version and run a scan to give you more peace of mind.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

NIK,

Doubtful that problem is a hack.

It might be something weird about your library's Wi-Fi. Try talking to a librarian (quietly). Shhhh!

I don't use Firefox often, but it keeps nagging me about trying to sync all of my devices together, even after I've sync'd them.

Try using a different browser such as Opera and see if the same thing happens. 

Yes, run Malwarebytes (the free version). They'l automatically upgrade you to the premium version for I think 10 days. After that, "Just say no" ot eh paid upgrade.
.
.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> NIK,
> 
> Doubtful that problem is a hack.
> 
> ...



It's not the library. The library computers tie up with the police next door.:wink2:
Maybe it's McAfee. They started trying to sell browsing protection. :smile:

Thanks.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I hate McAffee and Norton. I delete those ASAP. I use Windows defender and Malwarebytes. I went and sprung for the MWB premium which gives real time protection with 4 licenses for my computers. The free version is fine but you'll lack some features.



Nik333 said:


> It's not the library. The library computers tie up with the police next door.:wink2:
> Maybe it's McAfee. They started trying to sell browsing protection. :smile:
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> It's not the library. The library computers tie up with the police next door.:wink2:
> Maybe it's McAfee. They started trying to sell browsing protection. :smile:
> 
> Thanks.


Nah.

John McAfee is a dangerous lunatic, but the software that still bears his name is not malicious.
.
.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Agree, not malicious. But they are or were bloated resource hogs with tie-ins to other bloatwares.



ZZZZZ said:


> Nah.
> 
> John McAfee is a dangerous lunatic, but the software that still beers his name is not malicious.
> .
> .


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

The only thing I hate about McAfee is that every time Adobe pushes an update to Acrobat, it tries to sneak in installation of McAfee.
.
.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Exactly!



ZZZZZ said:


> The only thing I hate about McAfee is that every time Adobe pushes a update to Acrobat, it tries to sneak in installation of McAfee.
> .
> .


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

ZZZZZ said:


> The only thing I hate about McAfee is that every time Adobe pushes an update to Acrobat, it tries to sneak in installation of McAfee.
> .
> .


That is precisely why I will only do manual updates, especially of Adobe products.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

That has been a problem for some time (back in May) so apparently it has just now attacked you since you may have updated your browser or it updated without your permission.

The cure is contained in the link below... you'll need to spend some time gleaning through all the info to see what part may pertain to your particular iteration of Firefox.

Best regards, SD2

Firefox Fix Add-Ons


----------



## jenniferobert (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi NIK ...
there are most chances are available for hacking.McAfee Security is not a protect your system perfectly.its supports just lightly.be careful


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Another thing you (and everyone else) should consider is separate accounts for daily use and updates, installs etc..

Often when people get a new computer, they setup the one account and that is it. But that account has administrator privileges which makes it easier to inadvertently install malware and other undesired software.

Create a second account on the computer and set it to "Standard User". Yes this is somewhat annoying to have to switch accounts when you need to install something, but a this method minimizes the chances of something getting installed requiring admin privileges without you knowing.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't think it is hacking (in my limited tech knowledge) but you should look into how to stay secure while connected to public Wi-Fi for peace of mind.


----------

